# Has anybody reheated ribs with SV yet?



## xray

I'm going to smoke two racks of ribs today, one rack of baby backs and one rack of spares.

I plan on eating the spares tomorrow. So my thinking is: cut the rack in half, vacuum seal and place in the fridge....place in SV to reheat and then broil or grill to firm them back up.

Has anybody ever done this before to recommend a time or temp? If not, I'm gonna wing it as I go.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sounds like a time suck too me. Ribs take almost no time at all to reheat using conventional methods.


----------



## paul6

I got this from Al and Chef Jimmy , I use my gas grill put them on indirect heat at 300 for 15 mins slathered in BBQ sauce crank the heat and give them a quick char on both sides . I swear they are better then straight out of the smoker !


----------



## SmokinAl

The only logical reason I can see to SV them would be if you have a WiFi enabled SV& you put your ribs in it filled with ice & water in the morning before work. Then while at work you could turn it on & they would be ready to eat when you got home.

Other than that a hot grill does the trick real fast.

Al


----------



## xray

Thanks guys, I'll stick to my usual method of adding the ribs and BBQ sauce in aluminum foil and throw them in the oven.

I usually only have a few ribs left over and not a whole rack...that's what made me ask the question about SV. I'll stop trying to reinvent the wheel, lol.


----------



## dls1

Xray said:


> Thanks guys, I'll stick to my usual method of adding the ribs and BBQ sauce in aluminum foil and throw them in the oven.
> 
> I usually only have a few ribs left over and not a whole rack...that's what made me ask the question about SV. I'll stop trying to reinvent the wheel, lol.


Under the circumstances, your plan sounds good.

On the other hand, I've reheated ribs, and any number of other leftover times, many times, but that has only been when the item was coming straight from the freezer. When that's the situation, sous vide is a perfect solution.

Depending upon the thickness, a frozen rack of of previously cooked ribs is good to go when heated at 130F for approximately 60-90 minutes.


----------



## xray

dls1 said:


> I've reheated ribs, and any number of other leftover times, many times, but that has only been when the item was coming straight from the freezer.
> 
> 
> Under the circumstances, your plan sounds good.
> 
> On the other hand, I've reheated ribs, and any number of other leftover times, many times, but that has only been when the item was coming straight from the freezer. When that's the situation, sous vide is a perfect solution.
> 
> Depending upon the thickness, a frozen rack of of previously cooked ribs is good to go when heated at 130F for approximately 60-90 minutes.



Thank you, I'll take note of this when going from a frozen rack.  The second rack will be refrigerated and eaten tomorrow.


----------

